
Behind the scenes of a detox scam - okket
http://www.kevinmd.com/blog/2017/07/behind-scenes-detox-scam.html
======
Simulacra
I use to work for a major nonprofit centered around natural health,
supplements, etc. It is, absolutely, without question, a scam. The supplement
companies, wealthy individuals who own those companies, and sell those
products and services, support and prop up, not to mention being a huge tax
write off.

------
dennyis
Looks like someone lost their "religion" because they didn't find a "cure".
That doesn't mean a fast or particular supplements don't help any specific use
cases.

~~~
zzalpha
That's an oddly defensive response to a claim no one made.

